# XFree86-DRI

## fb99

je ne peux plus lancer des jeux comme ut2003

il me dit:

Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "0.0".

GL_EXT_bgra not supported - bailing out.

Vous savez d'ou ça peux venir.

J'utilise les drivers nvidia

----------

## Beurt

J'ai déja eu ce genre de problème après avoir recompilé mon noyau et donc aussi les drivers nvidia. Je l'ai résolu en recompilant les extensions glx. Un "emerge nvidia-glx" devrait faire l'affaire je crois.

----------

## fb99

j'y avais pensé mais non c'est pas ça   :Crying or Very sad: 

merci quand même

----------

## yoyo

Question bête : tu as bien fait un "opengl-update nvidia" après avoir emergé nvidia-glx (je ne me souviens pas s'il le fait par défaut   :Embarassed:  ) ??

----------

## Dom

A la fin de l'ebuild il y a ça :

```
pkg_postinst() {

        #switch to the nvidia implementation

        if [ "${ROOT}" = "/" ]

        then

                /usr/sbin/opengl-update nvidia

        fi

        einfo

        einfo "To use the Nvidia GLX, run \"opengl-update nvidia\""

        einfo

}

```

mais je te conseille également de faire un "opengl-update nvidia". D'ailleurs si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer la signification de "if [ "${ROOT}" = "/" ]"...[/b]

----------

## fb99

non il le fait bien automatiquement , mais j'ai quand même fait un opengl-update et ça ne marche toujours pas.

----------

## ghoti

 *Dom wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer la signification de "if [ "${ROOT}" = "/" ]"...[/b]

 D'après le man de make.conf, la variable ROOT désigne le système de fichiers considéré comme la racine.

Autrement dit, on peut emerger vers "un autre système".

Imagine par exemple le /mnt/gentoo lorsque tu bootes sur le CD d'install : la racine du sytème actif et celle du "futur système" sont différentes.

La condition se traduit donc par "ne lancer l'opengl-update que si la racine "cible" est bien celle du système actif.

C'est assez logique puisque cette commande ne comporte aucune option permettant de faire la modif sur un "système étranger".

----------

## Dom

OK merci beaucoup ghoti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dioxmat

 *Beurt wrote:*   

> J'ai déja eu ce genre de problème après avoir recompilé mon noyau et donc aussi les drivers nvidia. Je l'ai résolu en recompilant les extensions glx. Un "emerge nvidia-glx" devrait faire l'affaire je crois.

 

Si tu as change de kernel, c'est surtout nvidia-kernel qu'il te faudra re-emerger... (ainsi que par exemple iptables si tu l'utilises, mais c'est une autre histoire)

----------

## fb99

depuis que j'ai décidé de passer à la version 4.0.4363 de driver nvidia tout refonctionne comme sur des roulettes.   :Laughing: 

J'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi ça ne marchais plus.

----------

## fb99

j'ai voulu ressayé aujourd'hui 10 juin 12:37 mais ce ne marche plus.  :Embarassed: 

je crois que c'est parce que les modules (glx, dbe, ...) ne se charge pas aux démarrage et je c'est pas comment faire pour qu'il se charge.

Qqn peut m'aider?

----------

## Dom

Tu as bien Load "glx" dans ton XF86Config ? Sinon pour charger des modules au démarrage tu peux les rajouter dans /etc/modules.conf, mais je ne pense pas que ça vienne de là et en plus normalement ils devraient se charger tout seul.

----------

## fb99

oui j'ai bien load glx dans mon XF86Config

et dans /usr/X11r6/lib/modules/extension/ j'ai bien libglx.so et pas libglx.a

----------

## fb99

à quoi est lié votre libglx.so pour ceux qui utilisent les drivers nvidia

----------

## Dom

Chez moi libglx.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

----------

## fb99

ce aussi ce que j'ai chez moi

----------

## s3ntient

apres la compilation d'un nouveau noyau il faut recompiler Xfree-drm sinon ca marche plus.

----------

## fb99

merci beaucoup, je commençais vraiment à me demander ce qui se passait   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dom

 *Zyklon wrote:*   

> apres la compilation d'un nouveau noyau il faut recompiler Xfree-drm sinon ca marche plus.

 

Euh ben je crois pas que ça soit valable pour les drivers nvidia. En tout cas moi je n'ai même pas installé xfree-drm

----------

## fb99

effectivement dom ça ne doit pas être valable pour les drivers nvidia, puisque ça ne marche toujours pas. 

Merci quand même zyklon

----------

## ghoti

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> j'ai voulu ressayé aujourd'hui 10 juin 12:37 mais ce ne marche plus. 

 As-tu modifié quelque chose entre le moment où ça marchait et le moment où ça ne marchait plus ?

Comme on l'a dit plus haut, nouveau kernel=>recompilation nvidia obligatoire  :Wink: 

As-tu essayé de jouer un peu avec opengl-update ?

Rien dans /var/log/XFree86.0.log ?

----------

## fb99

j'ai déjà recompiler les drivers nvidia plusieurs fois mais toujours rien. Du côté du /var/log/XFree86.0.log rien de bien méchant à part un ou deux warning mais rien sur mon problème.

----------

## ghoti

Je viens d'essayer ut2003-demo :

 *Quote:*   

> bigben / # opengl-update nvidia
> 
>  * Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface...                                [ ok ]
> 
> bigben / # ut2003-demo
> ...

 

On dirait bien que chez toi l'opengl "version nvidia" n'a pas été activée, non ?

----------

## fb99

pourtant je fait bien l'opengl-update nvidia

```

linux root # opengl-update nvidia

 * Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface...                                                  [ ok ]

linux root # ut2003_demo

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

GL_EXT_bgra not supported - bailing out.

History:

Exiting due to error

linux root #

```

----------

## ghoti

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> pourtant je fait bien l'opengl-update nvidia

 

Pourrais-tu vérifier le LDPATH dans /etc/env.d/09opengl avec les instructions suivantes ?

 *Quote:*   

> bigben / # opengl-update xfree
> 
>  * Switching to xfree OpenGL interface...                                 [ ok ]
> 
> bigben / # cat /etc/env.d/09opengl
> ...

 

----------

## fb99

j'ai la même chose que toi (à moins que j'aie des problèmes de vue  :Laughing:  )

```

linux root # opengl-update xfree

 * Switching to xfree OpenGL interface...                                                   [ ok ]

linux root # cat /etc/env.d/09opengl

LDPATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib

linux root # opengl-update nvidia

 * Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface...                                                  [ ok ]

linux root # cat /etc/env.d/09opengl

LDPATH=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib

```

----------

## ghoti

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> j'ai la même chose que toi 

 

Bon, ben reste à examiner le contenu des répertoires et la destination des liens !  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> bigben / # ls -Rl /usr/lib/opengl
> 
> /usr/lib/opengl:
> 
> total 8
> ...

 

Vois-tu des différences ?

----------

## fb99

à part la version des drivers nvidia, je vois pas beaucoup de différence.

```

linux root # ls -Rl /usr/lib/opengl

/usr/lib/opengl:

total 8

drwxr-xr-x    5 root     root         4096 2003-06-15 15:09 nvidia

drwxr-xr-x    5 root     root         4096 2003-05-08 22:15 xfree

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia:

total 12

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 2003-06-15 15:09 extensions

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 2003-06-15 15:09 include

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 2003-06-15 15:09 lib

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions:

total 664

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       675104 2003-06-15 15:09 libglx.so

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include:

total 180

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       151590 2003-06-15 15:09 gl.h

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         9797 2003-06-15 15:09 glx.h

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        11027 2003-06-15 15:09 glxtokens.h

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib:

total 5212

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           21 2003-06-15 15:09 libGLcore.so -> libGLcore.so.1.0.4349

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           21 2003-06-15 15:09 libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.1.0.4349

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root      4897592 2003-06-15 15:09 libGLcore.so.1.0.4349

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          735 2003-06-15 15:09 libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           17 2003-06-15 15:09 libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.0.4349

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           17 2003-06-15 15:09 libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.0.4349

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       413812 2003-06-15 15:09 libGL.so.1.0.4349

/usr/lib/opengl/xfree:

total 12

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 2003-05-08 22:15 extensions

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 2003-05-08 22:15 include

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 2003-05-08 22:15 lib

/usr/lib/opengl/xfree/extensions:

total 444

-r--r--r--    1 root     root       450206 2003-05-08 22:14 libglx.a

/usr/lib/opengl/xfree/include:

total 116

-r--r--r--    1 root     root        91514 2003-05-08 22:14 gl.h

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         7916 2003-05-08 22:14 glx.h

-r--r--r--    1 root     root         8366 2003-05-08 22:14 glxtokens.h

/usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib:

total 1236

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       671366 2003-05-08 22:14 libGL.a

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          777 2003-05-08 22:14 libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 2003-05-08 22:15 libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 2003-05-08 22:15 libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       580347 2003-05-08 22:14 libGL.so.1.2

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 2003-05-08 22:15 libMesaGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2

linux root #

```

----------

## ghoti

Tiens, n'avais-tu pas dit :

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> depuis que j'ai décidé de passer à la version 4.0.4363 de driver nvidia tout refonctionne comme sur des roulettes.  
> 
> J'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi ça ne marchais plus.

 

D'après ton listing, tu es toujours en 4349 !

Je ne dis pas que c'est ça, mais peut-être que faire l'update remettra en effet certaines choses en place  :Wink: 

La version 4363 est masquée mais tu peux normalement forcer l'emerge avec

```
env ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel-1.0.4363-r2.ebuild nvidia-glx-1.0.4363.ebuild
```

Si ça ne change rien, il faudra vérifier la config xfree  :Wink: 

----------

## fb99

ça marche toujours pas alors voilà mon fichier XF86Config.

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

ModulePath "/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "itouch"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr_CH"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "Buttons"   "5"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "philips"

    HorizSync   30-70

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ti4200"

    Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ti4200"

    Monitor     "philips"

    Option   "NvAgp"   "8"

    DefaultDepth 24

    DefaultFbBpp 32

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## ghoti

Moi, je mettrais ça (pour info, j'ai une Abit Siluro - GF4 Ti4200-8X  :Wink:  ) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier  "ti4200"
> ...

 

----------

## fb99

#Option "NvAgp" "8"

tu veux parler du 8: bein je me suis dit que puisque j'avais l'agp 8x je devais mettre 8

#DefaultFbBpp 32

j'ai vu ça à la fin de la doc gentoo pour les drivers nvidia.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/nvidia_tsg.xml

----------

## ghoti

Remarque, c'est surtout RenderAccel qui me semble important  :Smile: 

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> #Option "NvAgp" "8"
> 
> tu veux parler du 8: bein je me suis dit que puisque j'avais l'agp 8x je devais mettre 8

 

Heu ...

La doc nvidia précise :

 *Quote:*   

>         Option "NvAGP" "integer"
> 
>                 Configure AGP support. Integer argument can be one of:
> 
>                 0 : disable agp 
> ...

 

C'est d'ailleurs repris aussi dans la doc gentoo  :Wink: 

Donc, si tu ne mets rien, il utilisera le premier support AGP qu'il trouvera.

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> #DefaultFbBpp 32
> 
> j'ai vu ça à la fin de la doc gentoo pour les drivers nvidia.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/nvidia_tsg.xml

 

En effet, ça m'avait échappé  :Sad: 

Mais je me demande si ce n'est pas nécessaire que si tu utilises le framebuffer. 

De toutes façons, je crois pas que cela puisse faire de mal  :Wink: 

----------

## fb99

On dirait que le problème a évolué maintenant il me dit:

```

localhost root # ut2003_demo

Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

GL_EXT_bgra not supported - bailing out.

History:

Exiting due to error

localhost root #

```

----------

## fb99

j'ai essayé d emerger xfree-drm mais j'ai des messages d'erreur dans /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10/include/linux/kernel.h pourtant j'ai jamais touché à ce fichier

```

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10/include/linux/kernel.h:10:20: stdarg.h: Aucun fichier ou répertoi

re de ce type

Dans le fichier inclus à partir de drmP.h:44,

          à partir de mga_drv.c:34:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10/include/linux/kernel.h:73: erreur d'analyse syntaxique avant « va

_list »

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10/include/linux/kernel.h:74: AVERTISSEMENT: déclaration de fonction

 n'est pas un prototype

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10/include/linux/kernel.h:77: erreur d'analyse syntaxique avant « v_list »

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10/include/linux/kernel.h:78: AVERTISSEMENT: déclaration de fonctio n'est pas un prototype

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10/include/linux/kernel.h:82: erreur d'analyse syntaxique avant « v_list »

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10/include/linux/kernel.h:83: AVERTISSEMENT: déclaration de fonctio n'est pas un prototype

make[3]: *** [mga_drv.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-drm-4.3.0-r3/work/drm'

make[2]: *** [_mod_/var/tmp/portage/xfree-drm-4.3.0-r3/work/drm] Erreur 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10'

make[1]: *** [modules] Erreur 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-drm-4.3.0-r3/work/drm'

make: *** [mga.o] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xfree-drm-4.3.0-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 115, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

localhost root #

```

----------

## ghoti

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> j'ai essayé d emerger xfree-drm mais j'ai des messages d'erreur dans /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10/include/linux/kernel.h pourtant j'ai jamais touché à ce fichier

 

Pour l'erreur de compil du noyau, voir ma réponse à ton autre thread.

Cela dit, si tu utilises xfree-drm, tu ne pourras plus utiliser le driver nvidia : c'est l'un ou l'autre ...

----------

